# Thực đơn làm đẹp hiệu quả cho từng vấn đề da



## mai lan (31/5/18)

Không phải lúc nào chúng ta cũng rủng rỉnh tài chính, nhưng nhu cầu làm đẹp thì luôn hiện hữu. Hiểu rằng cô gái nào cũng muốn mình được sở hữu làn da mịn khỏe tự nhiên, chúng tôi xin chia sẻ cùng bạn thực đơn làm đẹp tiết kiệm, gồm những chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho từng vấn đề da. Chưa dừng lại ở đó, tất cả những thực phẩm này đều có thể dễ dàng tìm được ở Việt Nam, đặc biệt là vào mùa Hè.

*1. DA BỊ NÁM VÀ TÀN NHANG*

*Nguyên nhân*
Tình trạng tăng sắc tố da như tàn nhang có thể là biểu hiện cơ thể thiếu vitamin B, đặc biệt là B12. Ngoài ra, đây cũng có thể là hậu quả của sự thay đổi nồng độ hormone sinh dục nữ, thường thấy ở phụ nữ mang thai hoặc dùng thuốc tránh thai.

_

_
_Ảnh: Unsplash/Shutter Stock_​
*Bạn nên theo đuổi thực đơn làm đẹp nào?*
Vitamin C, E, chiết xuất hạt nho và chất chống ô xy hóa như axit ellagic có thể giúp bạn loại bỏ đốm sắc tố trên da nếu sử dụng hợp lý. Trái cây họ cam quýt, dâu tây, kiwi, cà chua và lựu nên được bổ sung vào thực đơn làm đẹp hàng ngày của bạn.

Tàn nhang và nám có thể tệ hơn nếu bạn không bảo vệ da trước ánh nắng mặt trời. Bên cạnh việc thoa kem chống nắng đều đặn, bạn nên ăn thêm các loại thực phẩm giàu chất chống ôxy hóa như bưởi, dứa, mận, quả mọng, bắp cải, súp lơ xanh, ớt, rau bina và kiều mạch.

*2. DA ĐỔ QUÁ NHIỀU DẦU*

*Nguyên nhân*
Nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng chế độ ăn với chỉ số đường huyết cao có thể làm tăng hoạt động của tuyến bã nhờn. Trong những ngày thời tiết nồm ẩm, nóng bức hoặc bạn duy trì lối sống không điều độ, tình trạng này sẽ tệ hơn.

_

_
_Ảnh: Alexandra Andersson_​
*Bạn nên theo đuổi thực đơn làm đẹp nào?*
Mỹ phẩm dù tốt đến mấy cũng chỉ có thể giúp bạn hạn chế bóng dầu tạm thời. Để điều chỉnh tình trạng da, bạn nên thay đổi từ bên trong, bắt đầu với việc dung nạp vitamin A nhiều hơn. Thực phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin A gồm xoài, cà rốt, lòng đỏ trứng, quả mơ và mận khô, rau bina, khoai lang.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên cắt giảm thức ăn có hàm lượng đường cao. Bánh mì trắng, cơm trắng, bánh ngọt, khoai tây và mì ống nên xuất hiện ít hơn trong khẩu phần hàng ngày của bạn.

*3. DA BÙNG PHÁT MỤN*

*Nguyên nhân*
Thực phẩm với chỉ số đường huyết cao lại một lần nữa là “tội phạm” góp phần khiến tình trạng mụn trở nặng. Hẳn bạn cũng nhận thấy người bị đổ dầu nhiều thì cũng thường bị mụn đi kèm. Khi lỗ chân lông bị dầu nhờn và bụi bẩn làm bít tắc, mụn sẽ có cơ hội bùng phát.

_

_
_Ảnh: Toa Heftiba_​
*Bạn nên theo đuổi thực đơn làm đẹp nào?*
Người bị mụn trước hết cần kiêng thực phẩm giàu đường đơn, điển hình là bánh ngọt sản xuất công nghiệp. Bạn nên ăn thêm rau xanh luộc, hấp; uống nhiều nước và bổ sung axit béo không bão hòa đa để làm dịu ổ viêm mụn. Cụ thể, đây là thực phẩm “vàng” cho bạn: Quả hạch, quả óc chó, dầu hạt lanh, rong biển và hải sản.

*4. DA KHÔ, BONG TRÓC*

*Nguyên nhân*
Không chỉ là biểu hiện của thiếu nước, da khô cho thấy cơ thể bạn đang thiếu cholesterol và dư thừa vitamin E. Khá bất ngờ phải không?

_

_
_Ảnh: Thought Catalog_​
*Bạn nên theo đuổi thực đơn làm đẹp nào?*
Cách điều trị da khô từ bên trong chính là tăng nồng độ axit béo không bão hòa đơn. Thực phẩm giàu chất này là các loại đậu, rong biển, trứng, đậu nành, bơ, lạc và hầu hết các loại hạt khác. Nếu không theo đuổi chế độ ăn chay, bạn nên ăn thịt trắng và cá nhiều hơn. Trong đó, cá ngừ, cá hồi, cá thu, cá bạc má, cá basa là lựa chọn tối ưu.

*5. DA LÃO HÓA SỚM*

*Nguyên nhân*
Lại một lần nữa, đường phải chịu trách nhiệm trong việc tàn phá làn da. Chế độ ăn có chỉ số đường huyết cao khiến da bạn sớm bị chảy xệ, nhăn nheo và nám. Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn là tín đồ của cồn và các chất kích thích nói chung, sự già nua cũng sẽ đến với bạn nhanh hơn.

_

_
_Ảnh: Calmful Living_​
*Bạn nên theo đuổi thực đơn làm đẹp nào?*
Từ hơn một thập kỷ trước, các nhà nghiên cứu Mỹ đã phát hiện ra rằng chất chống ô xy hóa có thể giúp trẻ hóa làn da. Và chất này có rất nhiều trong đậu nành, rong biển, rau xanh.

Bằng chứng sống nằm ở Thụy Điển, nơi có truyền thống ăn uống rất giàu chất chống ô xy hóa. Người Thụy Điển ăn nhiều rau màu xanh sẫm như bina và măng tây, cần tây, cà tím, tỏi, hành… Chế độ ăn của họ hầu như không có thịt đỏ, đường, bơ (kể cả bơ thực vật) sữa và các chế phẩm từ sữa khác.

*6. DA SẠM MÀU VÀ CÓ QUẦNG THÂM MẮT*

*Nguyên nhân*
Quầng thâm quanh mắt là biểu tượng vĩnh cửu của việc thiếu ngủ, nhưng đó chưa phải tất cả. Đây cũng có thể là dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể bạn dung nạp dưỡng chất không tốt, thiếu nước hoặc đang bị dị ứng. Hẳn là một bất ngờ khác!

_

_
_Ảnh: Taylor Grote_
​*Bạn nên theo đuổi thực đơn làm đẹp nào?*
Nếu bạn đã ngủ đầy đủ, chăm sóc da cẩn thận và cũng không bị quầng thâm bẩm sinh, hãy cân nhắc việc cơ thể đang bị dị ứng. Trong trường hợp này, có lẽ bạn nên đi khám ở chuyên khoa phù hợp, kết hợp với việc hạn chế thực phẩm giàu đường lactose. Tạm thời, bạn nên ngưng ăn các chế phẩm từ sữa, cà phê hòa tan, bánh mì, khoai tây rán và chất làm ngọt nhân tạo.

Nếu bạn thậm chí cũng không bị dị ứng, hãy uống nhiều nước hơn và tạm kiêng cà phê trong ít nhất một tháng. Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên ăn nhiều thực phẩm chứa sắt hơn để giúp tăng nồng độ hemoglobin trong cơ thể. Thịt đỏ như thịt bò, cừu; cá ngừ; lòng đỏ trứng và kiều mạch là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho bạn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

